# Power steering fluid



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

My 96 Altima manual says the Dexron II power steering fluid is recommended. However, when I went to Walmart today, the technician at the auto department referred me to any power steering fluid brand. He said as long as not Honda, any brand can be used. Is it true? I do not see the so-called Dexron II on the shelf at all.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dexron II is trans fluid. power steering fluid and trans fluid are both basically hydraulic fluids. either one will work.


----------



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> dexron II is trans fluid. power steering fluid and trans fluid are both basically hydraulic fluids. either one will work.


Then does Dexron II mix with power steering fluid? In another words, can I add power steering fluid to the current Dexron II in the power steering system?

In addition, why Nissan can use any power steering fluid but Honda can't?

Thanks for info!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

honda has a "special" fluid they use and to be honest with you, i dont know why you cant mix on those cars. i do know though, that if you mix and its still under warranty, you will void the warranty. as far as mixing dextron and p/s fluid together, im not going to say that its perfectly safe as im sure someone will provide evidence to the contrary, but i know that in the 15 or so years ive been working on cars, ive never seen one fail because of it...


----------



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> honda has a "special" fluid they use and to be honest with you, i dont know why you cant mix on those cars. i do know though, that if you mix and its still under warranty, you will void the warranty. as far as mixing dextron and p/s fluid together, im not going to say that its perfectly safe as im sure someone will provide evidence to the contrary, but i know that in the 15 or so years ive been working on cars, ive never seen one fail because of it...


In that case, where can I buy Dexron II? I do not see that in either Walmart, AutoZone, or Kragen. Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you dont see dextron II anymore because it is now dextron III.  they made it "better" i guess.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Power steering fluid is Dextron II/III ATF but it has sometimes has addatives that make it unique to the company that made it (and really expensive). They rely on people not knowing that it doesn't have to be a power steering fluid. The Hondas differ in their fluid because it is a mineral oil base. If you don't have any leaks adding Dextron II/III ATF won't hurt anything. I'm pretty sure Wal-Mart has it next to the motor oil just look for the automatic transmission fluid.

Troy


----------

